# 1st spinning top



## fboyles (Jan 27, 2013)

I made my first top today thinking it would be a fun and fast project. It's funny how each project has it's own learning curve. Well I spent about 3-4hrs on the top. It's 2" dia. mesquite with white oak center then finished in Myland's friction polish.


----------



## DKMD (Jan 27, 2013)

Nicely done! You're right about the separate learning curves, but that's just part of the fun!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 27, 2013)

Wow - who knew mesquite looked like that :wacko1: Nice Job.


----------



## fboyles (Jan 27, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Wow - who knew mesquite looked like that :wacko1: Nice Job.



This was a great log that I found while taking my Daughters to the Houston Children's Museum. They had just cut down a bunch a trees down the street and I grabbed all that I could which was only 3 logs. Here is another piece that I made for my Wife.


----------



## WoodLove (Jan 27, 2013)

excellent job. i think i might have to build a top now..... great...... another reason to live in my shop...... guess the wifey better get used to it.....lol


----------



## BarbS (Jan 27, 2013)

Very nice top! Looks like it spins really well, too. And the pen is great.


----------



## rdabpenman (Jan 28, 2013)

Nicely done top Fred!
That piece of timber sure has some great looking grain.

Les


----------

